# no-see-ums



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Interesting they only bit you around your ankles. Are you sure they were mosquitoes and not some sort of chigger, land flea or something?

https://ufhealth.org/chiggers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae

Grew up, during the early years, in Minnesota---Land of 10,000 Lakes and mosquito heaven. We all looked like science fiction kids with bites all over us---not just exposed ankle and leg areas. It is amazing we did not get malaria or something.

Anyhow, chiggers feed on skin cells, not blood so they are not particularly dangerous although you can develop infections if you scratch at the terribly itchy bumps. They actually don't bite but you are likely reacting to a chemical they emit to help them digest the skin. Depending on your reaction to the chemical you can very well be in a fair amount of discomfort.

Something like Benadryl or other antihistimine may help, as well some comforting topicals.

Good luck. And what exactly was the attraction to Florida living? The place has bugs the size of SUVs you know.


----------



## shakey0818 (Mar 29, 2012)

Get a Mosquito Magnet,problem solved.

http://www.mosquitomagnet.com/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

just learned that yes, probably a no-see-um. They are near the ground and don't bite above the knees. 

As for chiggers, I grew up learning to put clear nail polish over the bites which smothers them.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Startingover said:


> no-see-ums.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in Ohio if a mosquito was going to bite me they were decent enough to let me know they were around by a buzz or at least I could see the darn things. Not here. .


:huh::laughing:

Yes that was very thoughtful of them


----------

